# Looking for chicken Caesar salad recipe



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2010)

need to make a dish for my picky, picky daughter, coming sunday for a bday lunch. was going to make spaghetti but that doesn't appeal at all in this heat wave. so who can help me out with a recipe. need the classic. googled and so many weird ones.


----------



## megamark (Jul 16, 2010)

i've always been a fan of alton brown and how he makes dishes very close to how they were originally prepared. he has a salad episode where he made a caesar salad. watch 4:30 into movie. 

YouTube - Good Eats S1E4P2: Salad Daze

its also here:
Hail Caesar Salad Recipe : : Food Network

I would add some grilled chicken to that.
hopefully that helps.


----------



## merstar (Jul 16, 2010)

Here's one from Cook's Illustrated -It's around the 12th post down, posted by wallycat.
I am looking for a good Ceasar Salad recipe...please help - CookingLight.com Community


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2010)

babe,
I make a  caesar without anchovies for my son in law when done I take the meat from a roasted and seasoned chicken take off the skin snd shred over the top of the chicken. I then put anchovy of mine Here is my recipe
1 or two heads of romaine broken into pieces.and 2 heads of bibb I use some pasturized egg white like I use for breakfast it should equal one egg garlic powder about a tea. 3tab. of sour cream pepper 3 Tab. evoo 1 tea wine vinegar 1 cup of large crutons 1/2 c parmesan cheese or you can shave some parm on top mix everything and enjoy. This isn't traditional but it is good.
Happy birthday to your daughter
kades


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2010)

I cheat babetoo. 

Salad:
1 head romaine lettuce cut or shredded, tossed with dressing and TONS of bacon bits and parmesan cheese.

Dressing:
1/4 cup bacon ranch or creamy caesar dressing (no egg needed this way) 
1/4 cup lemon juice
1.5 tsp dry mustard
2 cloves of garlic (minced or smushed, your choice)
1/2 cup olive oil

I put all this in a jar and shake the heck out of it and set it aside til I'm done the other stuff. 

I take about 3-5 chicken breasts (depending on size and how many to eat) and sprinkle them with lemon pepper and fry them. Then cut up the breasts and let folks add however much they like to their salads. I've also done the breasts with teriyaki sauce but we prefer the lemon pepper. 

This is lovely served with warmed tortillas too. You can make wraps with it. Its a favorite dinner in our house.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds perfect for my gang Alix. Will give it a try this weekend along with a potato salad and fried cubanelle peppers. Thanks for sharing
kades


----------



## Alix (Jul 16, 2010)

My pleasure kadesma. Its flattering to know that you will try one of MY recipes! I've tried so many of yours!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks you all have been a big help


----------



## JuliaKhanam (Aug 16, 2010)

One of my favorite Naked Chef recipes. I make this often. I just love  the trip of boiling up the garlic cloves with the pasta, and then just  squeezing them out of their skins and adding them mashed to the dressing

311.84  g small shell pasta  
3.00  cloves garlic  
255.15  g yellow cherry tomatoes  
255.15  g cherry tomatoes  
118.30  ml black olives, pitted  
29.58  ml fresh chives  
59.15  ml fresh basil  
1.00  medium cucumber  
59.16  ml white wine vinegar  
103.53  ml extra virgin olive oil  
 sea salt  
 fresh ground black pepper  

Bring a large pan of salted water to the boil. 
Throw in the pasta and garlic and simmer for about 5 minutes or until al  dente, and drain. 
Put the garlic to one side for the dressing. 
Put the pasta in a bowl. 
Chop the tomatoes, olives, chives, basil and cucumber into pieces about  half the size of the pasta and add to the bowl. 
Squash the garlic cloves out of their skins and pound in a pestle and  mortar. 
Add the vinegar, oil and seasoning. 
Drizzle this over the salad, adding a little more seasoning to taste.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Aug 16, 2010)

The classic Caesar is quite different than modern-day interpretations that most people enjoy.  At some point in time the dominant flavors found in the traditional worcestershire sauce (anchovy and garlic) saw direct use and whats-that-here sauce saw a decline in use.  Also, the dressing that forms on the romaine by tossing egg yolk, lemon juice, and olive oil was divorced from the greens and constructed on the side.  Personally, I like the dressing made on the side - as you have better control over it's outcome given variances in lemon acidity, yolk size, and moisture.  Essentially it's a thinned mayo flavored with garlic (paste), anchovy (paste), lemon, black pepper, and parmesan (which I add both to the dressing and atop the salad in different forms).  I also use a touch of dijon.  I've tasted Caesars made with all sorts of oil, and I think Olive Oil tastes terrible in a Caesar.  Personally, I prefer a neutral flavored oil such as Canola.

I love it with charcoal-grilled butterflied chicken breasts that are marinated in a bit of lemon juice, dijon, garlic, black pepper, and neutral-flavored oil.

While I used to make lots of garlicky croutons to toss with it, my fiancee doesn't like the crunch as much and asked me to make a garlic bread instead.  I was hesitant, but after trying it with charcoal-grilled slices of fresh bread brushed with garlic butter I'll never go back!

Personally I've actually grown apart from the "Caesar" flavors and piles of Romaine.  Caesar dressing also pairs _very_ well with fresh tomatoes and bacon.  Whenever I'm craving Caesar flavors I now make a Caesar BLT.  It features the above garlic toast brushed with a Caesar mayo and filled with lettuces, thinly sliced tomato, and crispy bacon.  I even use a tablespoon or so of the rendered bacon fat to make the mayo...   It's my favorite sandwich next to a great burger.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2010)

JuliaKhanam said:


> ...
> 
> 311.84  g small shell pasta
> 3.00  cloves garlic
> ...



I don't think I've ever seen recipe amounts in hundredths of a gram.  Do you use a laboratory scale to measure them?  By comparison, the unquantified salt and pepper amounts seem irresponsible.


----------

